# R.I.P Geoffrey Brindley: The Bradford/West Yorks 'Monk'



## nastybobby (Aug 24, 2015)

I expect anyone who's lived in the city, or lots of places in and around West Yorks in the last 40 odd years or so, will have at one time seen Geoffrey Brindley walking along in his robe and sandals, possibly giving you a little wave if you were passing in a car and sounded your horn. Despite him appearing to be particularly hardy, I've seen him moving briskly along the streets in the last year or two, he's passed away today aged 88.


http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co....sus_Man__dies_in_hospital_after_fall_at_home/


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 24, 2015)

I was always a bit scared of him when i was a kid - was wondering the other day what happened to him. RIP monk man


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Aug 25, 2015)

R.I.P.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2015)

The Mad Monk we used to call him. Haven't seen him for a long time. RIP


----------



## Shirl (Aug 26, 2015)

I remember seeing him around Hebden Bridge quite often and then being surprised when I was driving from Leeds to Harrogate or Skipton to Ilkley and seeing him then. 
I don't think I've seen him for years though, maybe about 10 years.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 27, 2015)

Good grief I first saw this guy around 1972 near Kettlewell waving at us as we passed in a school Landrover on the way to the outdoor pursuit centre in Buckden. Was amazed to see him again waving in Addingham on a trip out mid nineties. I said to my Mrs, it's either the same monk or they are all very friendly around here.
So sad to hear of the passing of a great character.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 27, 2015)

Just remembered it was January 1972, freezing cold, snow and fog!


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 30, 2015)

I've never been to Bradford so knew nothing about this man but what lovely tributes in the newspaper article.
RIP Jesus man.


----------

